# Testdasi's picture thread



## testdasi (Oct 22, 2008)

I love taking pics of my T's. So I figure maybe it's good to start my photo thread 
Let's start with Lasiodora difficilis


----------



## olablane (Oct 22, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

That is one cute butt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## testdasi (Oct 23, 2008)

Feeding L. difficilis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsG892EXjvY


----------



## testdasi (Oct 26, 2008)

*The above video embedded*

Just found out how to embed a youtube video.
Lasiodora difficilis feeding
[YOUTUBE]gsG892EXjvY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## testdasi (Oct 26, 2008)

*N. chromatus digging*

Caught my N. chromatus digging her burrow last night.
[YOUTUBE]AyUG3N823LE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ReMoVeR (Oct 27, 2008)

wow dude.... just simply amazing... not simply.. it is awesome oh my god ;O im gettin like a 12 y.o. girl right know ;O bro, get that video everywhere xD it is amazing. impressive. gr8 job on that m8.


----------



## varucu (Oct 27, 2008)

coud you be more enthusiastic?  thanks for sharing testdasi l


----------



## testdasi (Oct 28, 2008)

*Aphonopelma sp. flagstaff*

This is my Aphonopelma sp. flagstaff aka Flagstaff Orange


----------



## rochin (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful Ts!!!


----------



## testdasi (Oct 29, 2008)

Caught my Aphonopelma sp. flagstaff eating:
[Youtube]1zpg15zycwU[/youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Oct 30, 2008)

My 4" F Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens that just arrived today. She is not doing any webbing yet but I'm sure I'll have a cage fulled off web soon.






























































Btw, my usually skittish Nhandu chromatus has just turned OBT on me. I was just trying to refill the water dish and she did what I believe to be defending her water dish. I know water will piss her off badly so I used my usual chop stick to lure her into another part of the enclosure. I guess I startled her because she ran back 2 steps and tried to bite the chop stick. Fortunately, I sensed something bad and pulled the chop stick out. So her fangs are not damaged. I saw them cuz she is still in her threat pose 15 minutes later (and she is still in her threat pose NOW). Awesome PMS, I guess.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome pics and nice Ts! :clap:


----------



## jb7741 (Oct 30, 2008)

What are those little green stalks?


----------



## testdasi (Oct 30, 2008)

@Talkenlate04: Thanks a lot. I have been a big fan of your photo thread. So a compliment from you is like Mozart saying "your music sounds not bad". 

@jb7741: I bought it from Petco. It's fake "Horsetail Rush" plant. I have no idea what "Horsetail Rush" is. It just looks like bamboo to me.


----------



## jb7741 (Oct 30, 2008)

Very cool. Is there a pic yet where you can see the entire enclosure?  I like the plants in the enclosure, but I don't know about going through the pain of having a real one.


----------



## ZamWiesel (Oct 30, 2008)

Kool pics. I love the blueish\purple coloration.


----------



## testdasi (Oct 31, 2008)

Pics of the enclosures. I don't spend too much money on enclosures so I use either plastic aquarium or KK. Very simple design so that I can see my T's from some angles.

This is the one for the GBB.






This is for Pandinus smithii scorp. Simple "hide and pond" design.






This is for the Nhandu chromatus. She doesn't use the hide much but prefer chilling out under the "tree". I still give her a hide for an option.






Another "hide and pond" design for the Aphonopelma sp. flagstaff.






This is for the L. difficilis. I originally intend to use the tree as a hiding place cuz my rosea loves that. However, she still prefers her favorite toilet roll hide.






I have funny luck with L. difficilis. Bought the first one, the seller thought it was a male, I put up EF sexing pics, people think male as well. Bought the second one, supposed to be a female. EF was so obvious, everybody thinks it's a male. Compare the pic with the first one, completely different => deduction => the first one is a female.  LOL  Or maybe turn out both are male. I doubt that I can have a proper molt to sex properly. Both eat like pigs and doubt that they will leave their skins alone.


----------



## jb7741 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like the 3rd pic, with the tree. Simple, pleasant to look at, and I'm sure the spidey loves it.


----------



## testdasi (Oct 31, 2008)

Thanks. I like that design too. I'm pretty sure the N. chromatus loves it cuz she simply refuses to get into the hide.

And pardon my big toe on the last pic.  Didn't realize it was in the pic.


----------



## testdasi (Nov 12, 2008)

Caught my L. difficilis (the one in the last pic of enclosure) molting.
[Youtube]sG6dXvDmqU8[/Youtube]


----------



## kupo969 (Nov 12, 2008)

Where do you find this music?!?! It's very weird and funny. Kind of reminds me of nintendo game music LOL.


Very nice T's btw.


----------



## testdasi (Nov 13, 2008)

Wallie (G. rosea) is back. She is no longer afraid of prey. 
[Youtube]JY2z7uzPotk[/Youtube]

Pics of my new additions:
A. geniculata





















H. incei
















OBT


----------



## squeaky10199 (Nov 13, 2008)

you should post pics of the l.difficilis after molt.


----------



## testdasi (Nov 15, 2008)

Will do. But I need to wait for them to harden. I don't do things that may harm my T's.
For the time being, here are some videos.

My Pandinus something scorp cleaning itself quite thoroughly
[YOUTUBE]a1tFGXIonrA[/YOUTUBE]

OBT webbing
[YOUTUBE]zRN2ma157OA[/YOUTUBE]

A. geniculata crunching a roach
[YOUTUBE]wVyr6IWYetM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## testdasi (Nov 16, 2008)

Video of a molting Blaptica dubia roach
[Youtube]vugU5DY1jJw[/Youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Nov 18, 2008)

Avicularia versicolor enjoying a meal


----------



## testdasi (Nov 20, 2008)

New 6" female P. regalis


----------



## fartkowski (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice shots 
I like your setup for P regalis.


----------



## Thompson08 (Nov 20, 2008)

testdasi said:


> New 6" female P. regalis


Very nice setup! Where did you get that cage


----------



## testdasi (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you! 
The tank is just a critter cage.


----------



## testdasi (Nov 29, 2008)

P. regalis































A. versicolor











A. geniculata


----------



## testdasi (Nov 30, 2008)

*Holothele incei + bonus*

Bonus: Pandinus exitialis drinking
[youtube]SczOjBIpIiU[/Youtube]

Main: Holothele incei
Some shots are through tank wall so quality not that good. But I think it gives you a pretty good idea of what you will see if you own a Holothele incei. She is a great eater. Below is a short footage of her catching a mealworm.
[youtube]ZJKw6idzhnA[/youtube]
Pics:


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 30, 2008)

I like your H.Incei. Looks female BTW.


----------



## testdasi (Dec 2, 2008)

Lots of P. regalis pics!


----------



## testdasi (Dec 2, 2008)

This female N. chromatus is so beautiful, even in black-butt heavy premolt. Don't know why nobody is interested!


----------



## testdasi (Dec 5, 2008)

*Nhandu chromatus molting*

[YOUTUBE]DCjVJj36oVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## testdasi (Dec 6, 2008)

H. gigas


----------



## testdasi (Dec 6, 2008)

P. regalis


----------



## testdasi (Dec 6, 2008)

Digging H. gigas
[youtube]QoNhgwpdeZs[/youtube]


----------



## testdasi (Dec 7, 2008)

Acanthoscurria geniculata


----------



## testdasi (Dec 7, 2008)

Hysterocrated gigas
Video:
[Youtube]sdhEPozqKPU[/Youtube]
Pics:


----------



## testdasi (Dec 8, 2008)

Holothele incei
















Chromatopelma cyaneopubescence (GBB)














































This male H. gigas chose to web up anything into a hide instead of spending time digging up beautiful tunnels like his friend did!
This is him being lazy:















And look what his friend did! (pardon the blur pic, took through the tank wall + through the water of the pond so can't get it any clearer)


----------



## testdasi (Dec 17, 2008)

Female 5" Ceratogyrus darlingi - African horned baboon or Rear horn baboon with enclosure pic.





















1 1.5"-ish Phlogius sp stents - Stent's Bird Eater











4 small 1"-ish Babycurus jacksoni - Red bark scorpion with enclosure pic


























1 bigger 2"-ish Babycurus jacksoni - a bigger Red bark scorpion


----------



## testdasi (Dec 17, 2008)

Sun shines on my burrow






Facing the break of dawn






Generic shots


----------



## testdasi (Dec 17, 2008)

G. rosea




































GBB
















A. geniculata


----------



## GOMER113 (Dec 17, 2008)

Gorgeous Ts, man!  I especially like your GBB! :drool:


----------



## testdasi (Dec 21, 2008)

Thank you, Gomer 
Lots of P. regalis pics with NO flash! Natural light is what you can expect to see your T in.
Camera flash kinda makes a T looks much different from what we usually see. So I decide to try taking pics of my T's under natural light. So here's the first one: Poecilotheria regalis! 2 poses only but lots of pics!


----------



## testdasi (Dec 21, 2008)

Same T, same day, with flash.


----------



## testdasi (Dec 21, 2008)

Phlogius sp. stents feeding


----------



## testdasi (Dec 21, 2008)

GBB eating a freshly molted B. dubia roach.


----------



## testdasi (Dec 21, 2008)

Ceratogyrus darlingi


----------



## testdasi (Dec 21, 2008)

Babycurus jacksoni scorpion


----------



## testdasi (Jan 1, 2009)

Chromatopelma cyaneopubescence eating
With flash












































































Without flash - a bit blurry


----------



## testdasi (Jan 1, 2009)

More Babycurus jacksoni


----------



## testdasi (Jan 1, 2009)

Ceratogyrus darlingi
"Moonlight" series. Wish I took these a few months ago for Halloween. Looks like a giant spider in a giant cave with the moon in the background. 































Feeding series, with close up on the horn!


----------



## testdasi (Jan 1, 2009)

My genic (Averell) usually hangs out around her water dish. But it was very cold last night (low 70! - 8 degrees outside!) so I found her hanging out on the moss. Maybe she found it nice and soft up there.  And she actually turned down a juicy female dubia roach. Strange!


----------



## testdasi (Jan 1, 2009)

Poecilotheria regalis eating a dubia roach. Most are without flash.


----------



## testdasi (Jan 26, 2009)

*Ceratogyrus darlingi*

I celebrated when I saw her poking her head out of the hide!


























But within a few seconds, she went back in.


----------



## testdasi (Jan 29, 2009)

*Very close up shots of my GBB.*
Firstly, this is the girl
















Now the close up pics







































































Bonus: She doesn't want to eat the roach! This is the second time she refused food! Her butt is not black and there is no sign of a molt.


----------

